# 2008 ACC-B10 Challenge



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

History:
Best ACC Records: Duke (9-0), Wake Forest (7-1), Clemson (7-2)
Worst ACC Records: North Carolina (4-5), Virginia Tech (1-2), Miami (0-2) 

Best B10 Records: Michigan St (5-3), Michigan & Indiana (3-4)
Worst B10 records: Ohio State/Purdue/Iowa/Penn State (2-5), Northwestern (2-7)

1999: ACC wins 5-4
2000: ACC wins 5-4
2001: ACC wins 5-3
2002: ACC wins 5-4
2003: ACC wins 7-2
2004: ACC wins 7-2 (Maryland lost to Wis, Wake Forest to Ill)
2005: ACC wins 6-5
2006: ACC wins 8-3
2007: ACC wins 8-3

----

Mon., Dec. 1







@








#25 Wisconsin Badgers (5-1) at Virginia Tech Hokies (4-2)
Time: 7 pm 
TV: ESPN2

Wisconsin:
G Trevon Hughes: 13.8 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 2.2 APG, 1.2 SPG
F Marcus Landry: 12.6 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.6 SPG, 3.0 BPG
G Jason Bohannon: 10.6 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 1.4 APG
G Joe Krabbenhoft: 5.8 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 3.0 APG
F Keaton Nankivil: 5.8 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.2 APG

Virginia Tech:
F Jeff Allen: 16.8 PPG, 10.5 RPG, 2.7 APG, 2.5 SPG, 2.0 BPG
G A.D. Vassallo: 16.7 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 4.2 APG, 1.0 BPG
G Malcon Delaney: 16.3 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 3.5 APG, 1.3 SPG
C Cheick Diakite: 4.7 PPG, 2.9 RPG, 0.2 APG, 1.0 BPG
G Dorenzo Hudson: 2.7 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 1.5 APG

------

Tue., Dec. 2







@








Ohio State Buckeyes (3-0) at #22 Miami Hurricanes (3-1)
Time: 7 pm	
TV: ESPN
Last Meeting: Dec 27, 1998, Miami won 72-64

Ohio State:
G Jon Diebler: 13.0 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 3.0 APG, 1.0 SPG
G Evan Turner: 10.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 2.0 APG, 2.5 SPG
F David Lighty: 8.5 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 1.5 APG, 2.0 SPG
G Jeremie Simmons: 8.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 3.0 APG
F Dallas Lauderdale: 7.5 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 6.5 BPG

Miami:
G Jack McClinton: 16.8 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 2.0 APG
F Dwayne Collins: 14.0 PPG, 10.8 RPG, 1.0 APG
F Cyrus McGowan: 7.2 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 1.0 APG
G Eddie Rios: 6.0 PPG, 1.2 RPG, 1.5 APG
G James Dews: 5.5 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 1.0 APG








@








Iowa Hawkeyes (6-1) at Boston College Eagles (4-2)
Time: 7 pm	
TV: ESPNU

Iowa:
G Anthony Tucker: 17.2 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 1.0 APG
G Matt Gatens: 10.2 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 4.2 APG
G Jeff Peterson: 8.8 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 3.8 APG
F Cyrus Tate: 8.0 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.2 BPG
F Aaron Fuller: 6.3 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 0.7 APG

Boston College:
G Tyrese Rice: 18.2 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 5.0 APG, 1.2 SPG
F Joe Trapani: 14.0 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 1.8 APG, 1.7 BPG
F Corey Raji: 11.8 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 1.7 APG
G Rakim Sanders: 11.0 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 0.7 APG, 1.3 BPG
C Josh Southern: 5.2 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 1.0 APG








@








Clemson Tigers (7-0) at Illinois Fighting Illini (6-0)
Time: 7:30 pm	
TV: ESPN2
Last Meeting: Dec 29, 1998, Illinois won 67-50

Clemson:
G Terrence Oglesby: 14.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 0.8 APG
F Trevor Booker: 12.2 PPG, 9.8 RPG, 2.2 APG, 1.5 SPG, 3.0 BPG
G K.C. Rivers: 11.8 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 1.5 APG, 1.7 SPG
C Raymond Sykes: 10.2 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 0.3 APG, 1.5 BPG
G Demontez Stitt: 9.5 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 2.5 APG, 1.3 SPG

Illinois:
F Mike Davis: 12.7 PPG, 9.7 RPG, 1.7 APG
G Demetri McCamey: 12.0 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 4.5 APG, 1.0 SPG
G Trent Meacham: 11.5 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 2.3 APG
F Mike Tisdale: 10.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 0.3 APG, 1.3 BPG
G Chester Frazier: 6.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 7.0 APG








@








#7 Duke Blue Devils (7-0) at #10 Purdue Boilermakers (5-1)
Time: 9 pm
TV: ESPN
Last Meeting: Nov 29, 2003, Purdue won 78-68

Duke:
F Kyle Singler: 16.7 PPG, 6.9 RPG, 3.3 APG, 1.7 SPG
G Nolan Smith: 12.4 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 2.1 APG, 1.3 SPG
G Jon Scheyer: 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 2.5 APG, 2.1 SPG
F Gerald Henderson: 11.4 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.1 BPG
F Lance Thomas: 8.1 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 0.7 APG

Purdue:
G E'Twaun Moore: 16.7 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 3.8 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.2 BPG
F Robbie Hummel: 14.2 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 2.7 APG, 0.8 BPG
F Nemanja Calasan: 9.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.7 BPG
G Keaton Grant: 8.5 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 3.0 APG
G Chris Kramer: 4.8 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 2.7 APG, 2.0 SPG








@








Virginia Cavaliers (3-2) at Minnesota Golden Gophers (6-0)
Time: 9:30 pm
TV: ESPN2
Last Meeting: Dec 3, 2003, Virginia won 86-78

Virginia:
G Sylven Landesberg: 20.8 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.8 SPG
G Sammy Zeglinski: 13.8 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 3.4 APG, 1.6 SPG
F Mike Scott: 12.0 PPG, 11.2 RPG, 1.4 APG
G Calvin Baker: 9.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 3.6 APG, 2.0 SPG
G Mamadi Diane: 6.0 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 1.0 APG

Minnesota:
G Lawrence Westbrook: 13.4 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 1.8 APG, 1.8 SPG
G Blake Hoffarber: 10.2 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.2 SPG
F Colton Iverson: 9.2 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 1.22 APG, 2.2 BPG
G Al Nolen: 9.0 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 6.2 APG, 2.8 SPG
F Damian Johnson: 8.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 3.5 APG, 1.5 SPG, 2.5 BPG

------

Wed., Dec. 3







@








Indiana Hoosiers (3-2) at #19 Wake Forest Demon Deacons (5-0)
Time: 7:15 pm
TV: ESPN

Indiana:
F Tom Pritchard: 14.4 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 1.4 APG
G Devan Dumes: 12.2 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 1.4 APG
G Verdell Jones: 9.8 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 2.8 APG
G Nick Williams: 8.0 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 0.5 APG
G Daniel Moore: 4.0 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 4.0 APG, 1.6 SPG

Wake Forest:
G Jeff Teague: 22.4 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 4.4 APG, 2.2 SPG
F James Johnson: 15.2 PPG, 8.2 RPG, 2.4 APG, 2.2 SPG, 1.4 BPG
F Al-Farouq Aminu: 13.4 PPG, 9.0 RPG, 2.0 APG, 1.2 BPG
C Chas McFarland: 10.8 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 0.4 APG, 1.6 BPG
G L.D. Williams: 4.6 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.4 APG, 1.4 SPG








@








Penn State Nittany Lions (6-1) at Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets (4-0)
Time: 7:30 pm
TV: ESPN2
Last Meeting: Nov 28, 2006, Georgia Tech won 77-73

Penn State:
G Taylor Battle: 20.2 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 4.7 APG, 1.8 SPG
F Jamelle Cornley: 15.3 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 2.2 APG
G Stanley Pringle: 14.7 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 3.7 APG
F David Jackson: 9.2 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 1.7 APG
F Andrew Jones III: 4.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 0.2 APG

Georgia Tech:
F Gani Lawal: 19.2 PPG, 11.5 RPG, 0.5 APG, 1.8 SPG, 1.2 BPG
F Alade Aminu: 15.0 PPG, 8.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
F Zachery Peacock: 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 1.0 APG
G Iman Shumpert: 11.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 4.5 APG, 2.5 SPG
G Maurice Miller: 9.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 6.7 APG, 3.3 SPG

Michigan Wolverines (4-1) at Maryland Terrapins (4-1)
Time: 7:30 pm
TV: ESPNU
Last Meeting: Dec 2, 2000, Maryland won 82-51

Michigan:
G Manny Harris: 22.4 PPG, 7.8 RPG, 4.4 APG, 1.6 SPG
F DeShawn Sims: 13.6 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 0.2 APG
G Stu Douglass: 5.6 PPG, 1.4 RPG, 3.2 APG
F Zack Gibson: 5.2 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 0.6 APG, 1.0 BPG
F Anthony Wright: 5.0 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 1.4 APG

Maryland:
G Greivis Vazquez: 20.0 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 4.8 APG, 2.2 SPG
G Adrian Bowie: 10.2 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 2.5 APG
F Landon Milbourne: 9.8 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 0.4 APG
G Eric Hayes: 9.6 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 3.8 APG, 1.4 SPG
F Dave Neal: 7.8 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 1.2 APG








@








#1 North Carolina Tar Heels (6-0) vs. #5 Michigan State Spartans (3-1) (from Ford Field)
Time: 9:15 pm
TV: ESPN

North Carolina:
F Tyler Hansbrough: 21.0 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 0.7 APG, 1.0 BPG
F Deon Thompson: 15.3 PPG, 7.8 RPG, 0.5 APG, 1.5 BPG
G Ty Lawson: 15.0 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 6.5 RPG, 2.0 SPG
G Danny Green: 14.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 3.0 APG, 1.7 SPG
G Wayne Ellengton: 13.5 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.8 SPG
F Tyler Zeller: 10.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 1.5 SPG
F Ed Davis: 8.7 PPG, 8.8 RPG, 1.0 BPG

Michigan State:
F Raymar Morgan: 19.0 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 1.0 APG
G Kalin Lucas: 12.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 6.5 APG, 1.2 SPG
G Travis Walton: 8.8 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 3.8 APG, 1.0 SPG
G Chris Allen: 8.8 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 0.8 APG
C Goran Suton: 6.5 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 0.5 APG

Florida State Seminoles (6-0) at Northwestern Wildcats (3-1)
Time: 9:30 pm
TV: ESPN2

Florida State:
G Toney Douglas: 17.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 3.2 APG, 2.4 SPG
F Chris Singleton: 10.8 PPG, 7.8 RPG, 0.8 APG
F Ryan Reid: 9.2 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 0.5 APG, 1.2 BPG
F Uche Echefu: 8.6 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 0.8 APG
C Solomon Alabi: 8.3 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.5 APG, 1.5 BPG

Northwestern:
G Craig Moore: 15.8 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 3.2 APG, 1.2 SPG
G Michael Thompson: 11.5 PPG, 0.8 RPG, 3.0 APG
F Kevin Coble: 11.5 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 2.5 APG, 1.5 SPG
F John Shurna: 8.2 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.2 BPG
C Kevin Rowley: 5.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 0.8 APG

---

Stats updated through today.. will update it again soon.. I know theres more games til this starts on Monday but felt like posting this..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

First time Duke loses. Dang it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Possibly.. I expect Clemson to give us our 3rd consecutive tight game..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I know the series is 9-0 but I'm optimistic we can grab it this year.

The recipe will be wins by:

Wisconsin
Purdue
Michigan St.
Minnesota
Illinois
Northwestern

C'mon Big Ten...one time...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My prediction:

Wisconsin(1-0 Big Ten)
Miami(1-1)
Boston College(2-1 ACC)
Clemson(3-1 ACC)
Purdue(3-2 ACC)
Minnesota(3-3)
Wake Forest(4-3 ACC)
Georgia Tech(5-3 ACC)
Michigan(5-4 ACC)
North Carolina(6-4 ACC)
Florida State(7-4 ACC)

ACC wins 7-4


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll guess and be completely wrong but.. 

Wisconsin (1-0 B10)
Miami (1-1)
Boston College (2-1 ACC)
Illinois (2-2)
Purdue (3-2 B10)
Minnesota (4-2 B10)
Wake Forest (4-3 B10)
Penn State (5-3 B10)
Michigan (6-3 B10)
North Carolina (6-4 B10)
Florida State (6-5 B10)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Bit of a coming out party for Jon Leuer tonight in front of a National audience, much to the delight of Bill Raftery. And I tell you what, Marcus Landry has had a terrifying slingshot-like jumpshot his first three years at Wisconsin, but it looks pretty this year. That's scary for other teams, because he spent the last 3 years mastering his best Alando Tucker impression when posting guys up.

TREVON HUGHES!!!!!! WHAT A PLAY!!!!!

Incidentally, I have NEVER seen two teams shoot three pointers like these teams both did tonight. They combined for 23/33, which also includes a heave at the end of the game. Really incredible shooting.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Trevon Hughes.. what a finish.. good start to the "Challenge".. hope it continues


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Trevon puts the Big 10 on his back by putting us up 1-0...

C'mon Purdue...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well gonna watch the Illinois game tonight obviously.. then flip over to the Duke/Purdue game I think.. time wise looks like I'll miss a little of that..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

my predictions:

ohio state over miami
boston college over iowa
clemson over illinois
duke over purdue
minnesota over virginia
wake over indiana
georgia tech over penn state
maryland over michigan
north carolina over michigan state
florida state over northwestern

so with wisconsin's win, it would be 8-3 in favor of the acc.

and even though my prediction looks like a big win for the acc, i do think the big 10 has a shot at it and a lot of these should be close games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If the big 10 can get 2 wins tonight, they could very well take their first challenge.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

McClinton just got ejected for slapping Crater in the face midway through the first half. He was 4-4 from deep in less than 10 minutes of play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow McClinton on fire.. but he's thrown out for being an idiot.. doesnt matter.. tOSU looks horrible..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

my oh my. how stupid can you be. ya, you got the best of him. :| this isn't the streets. don't screw your team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice.. McCamey with 2 3's early.. McCamey again.. 8-5 IL behind all 8 pts from Demetri.. this game is gonna be good I think..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

too many jumshots by OSU. no one know how to beat a zone anymore? stop settling.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I love Mike Davis & McCamey.. yea I said that..

Anybody see that Davis dunk? WOW


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. 14-4 run.. ILL by 7.. McCamey (10 pts, 2 dimes)/Davis (10 pts, 4 boards) having good games.. Semrau & Keller controlling the boards down low too with 5 & 3..

40-32 at the half.. nice buzzer beater Mike Davis <3


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Davis.. all 10 Illinois pts 2nd half.. he has 22 a career high.. got plenty to play too


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Davis.. all 10 Illinois pts 2nd half.. he has 22 a career high.. got plenty to play too


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Miami just threw the game away Warriors style.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Iowa chokes at the line with a chance to tie it.. BC holds on to even up the challenge.. tOSU wins.. 2-1 B10.. 

ILL & Clemson in a heck of a game too.. 3 pt IL lead..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Iowa chokes at the line with a chance to tie it.. BC holds on to even up the challenge.. tOSU wins.. 2-1 B10..
> 
> ILL & Clemson in a heck of a game too.. 3 pt IL lead..


That was the worst free throw attempt I've ever seen. No wonder that guy is 3 for 14 from the line this year.

OSU with a huge win for the Big Ten.

C'mon Illinois...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn.. Clemson up 3 with 1:22 to go.. I'm not sure how we can come back.. hmm


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Are there any NBA potential players playing tonight on ESPN?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

IT'S JORDAN JUNIOR!!

omg


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Jeff Jordan nearly got the steal.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn.. couldnt get the last shot off.. Series tied at 2..

Btw I still love Mike Davis & Demetri McCamey.. McCamey had a 20 pt game but made a cpl costly mistakes..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Are there any NBA potential players playing tonight on ESPN?


Gerald Henderson
Robbie Hommel?
BJ Mullens
McClinton


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke is off to a great start. Their defense FTW.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I just jinxed them. This Cleason (Gleason) guy is killing them right now. Duke may want to guard him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vitale is talking out his ***


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BTW Jon Diebler looked pretty good against Miami. Kid is just a gamer.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he was awful in the first half


----------



## luis1972 (Apr 16, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> BTW Jon Diebler looked pretty good against Miami. Kid is just a gamer.


He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn in the first 20 minutes.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't be surprised if the ACC sweeps tomorrow, making the final 8-3...

Man, Illinois really needed that one to give the Big 10 a chance.

How the f*** did they not get a shot off? McCamey just shoulda jacked one up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol I have no idea.. We're a somewhat young team but thats just common sense.. I was pissed but now I'm OK with the loss (certainly not the finish).. first time we turned the ball over like crazy.. I'm not ready to give up but we needed that win.. Tisdale has to learn from this game.. matter of fact I expect this team to.. Mike Davis is gonna be something..

Seriously.. great job by Purdue.. :lol:

Minnesota beats Virgina in a couple minutes and it's tied up at 3..


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lol I have no idea.. We're a somewhat young team but thats just common sense.. I was pissed but now I'm OK with the loss (certainly not the finish).. first time we turned the ball over like crazy.. I'm not ready to give up but *we needed that win*.. Tisdale has to learn from this game.. matter of fact I expect this team to.. Mike Davis is gonna be something..
> 
> Seriously.. great job by Purdue.. :lol:
> 
> Minnesota beats Virgina in a couple minutes and it's tied up at 3..


I'm convinced that we needed that _loss_. Don't get me wrong, I was at the game and was angry as hell too. But at least now Bruce and company have something to build upon and learn from going forward. I'm really optimistic about this team, especially when Legion joins the team in Dec.

And meanwhile, things don't look good for the Big Ten. We needed a 4-2 lead coming out of today. Our only true home game tomorrow is Northwestern, so yeah, I think we'll have to chalk another one up for the ACC this year.

PS Mike Davis is a beast


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

RR 823 said:


> I'm convinced that we needed that _loss_. Don't get me wrong, I was at the game and was angry as hell too. But at least now Bruce and company have something to build upon and learn from going forward. I'm really optimistic about this team, especially when Legion joins the team in Dec.
> 
> PS Mike Davis is a beast



Now that I think about it.. we did need that loss.. now we know what we need to work on/etc.. I really cant wait for Legion either.. all things considered a 2 pt loss to learn from on the optimistic side.. nothin wrong with that.. just as long as this team doesnt go in some tail spin like last year.. I dont think that's possible though..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm assuming UNC and Wake Forest win, meaning the Big 10 needs Penn State to beat Georgia Tech, Michigan to beat Maryland, and Northwestern to beat Florida State.

A sweep for the ACC is a definite possibility, and I don't think the Big 10 has the chops to win all 3 of those other games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Indiana 31
Wake Forest 47
Half

Penn St. 44
Georgia Tech 39
Half 

Michigan 35
Maryland 29
Half


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Now that I think about it.. we did need that loss.. now we know what we need to work on/etc.. I really cant wait for Legion either.. all things considered a 2 pt loss to learn from on the optimistic side.. nothin wrong with that.. just as long as this team doesnt go in some tail spin like last year.. I dont think that's possible though..


I'm not quite sure there is such a thing as a "good" loss in NCAA basketball. If you guys are on the bubble at the end of the year, this is a game you could've gotten that would've made that resume look a little more acceptable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GT has got some nice talent. Gani Lawal is no doubt going to play in the NBA, dude is a beast in the low post. He kinda reminds me of Brandon Wright with that lefty. Shuppert's also a very nice young point guard.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Poor Indiana. They're not going to win a single game in the Big 10.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man the ending to that GT-Penn State game was crazy


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What happened.. I stopped paying attention after the halftime scores I posted.. obviously the ACC won the games.. but B10 competed a lot better this year and some games could have gone either way..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

ACC wins 6 to 5.

I'd appreciate a challenge between these two conferences in football as well.

I think the story would be different.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If McLinton doesn't get thrown out of that game it's 7-4.He shouldn't have slapped at that other guy,but I wonder how come the refs can review that on tape and not see that he got hit first and then claim they were ejecting him for drawing blood when there was no blood.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> If McLinton doesn't get thrown out of that game it's 7-4.He shouldn't have slapped at that other guy,but I wonder how come the refs can review that on tape and not see that he got hit first and then claim they were ejecting him for drawing blood when there was no blood.


i think he still would have been thrown out.

the ohio state guy was going for the ball and it was clearly unintentional. mcclinton on the other retaliated by slapping the other guy across the face. obviously you don't like getting hit, but i don't see the unintentional first play being any excuse for his actions.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> If McLinton doesn't get thrown out of that game it's 7-4.He shouldn't have slapped at that other guy,but I wonder how come the refs can review that on tape and not see that he got hit first and then claim they were ejecting him for drawing blood when there was no blood.


Then you could go back to all the other close ones and say what if.. what if Illinois didnt play like crap in the 2nd half.. what if Illinois got a shot off and hit a 3 at the buzzer? What if they hit a 2 and go OT and win it then.. what if they miss.. they lose still.. the point is.. you can say that about any of the close games whether McClinton was in or not.. 

6-5 ACC.. easily the best "Challenge" of the history.. pretty close games except the couple..


----------

